# Sealing ceramic floor tile grout?



## kcrossley (Dec 17, 2006)

What's the best brand of sealer for sealing ceramic floor tile grout? Also, what's the best way to apply it?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## floor instal (Apr 2, 2007)

*sealing ceramic tile grout*

We use hydroseal, availalble at most tile distributors or even ( home depot) Apply it with a diposable foam brush per instrution on the container. It is inexspisive and dose a very good job.


----------



## JJC (Nov 5, 2005)

In selecting a sealer, one would look for a higher solids content. Unfortunately price is also attached to having a high solids content, so I guess it boils down to getting what you pay for, eh.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

kcrossley said:


> What's the best brand of sealer for sealing ceramic floor tile grout? Also, what's the best way to apply it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly


We've used a lot of Tile Lab products as well as others that I can't think of right now.

I would not use the foam brush technique if you can find one of those sealer application bottles with the brush on it. WAY faster using one of those bottles. But if you can't find one the old foam brush will work in a pinch.


----------



## kcrossley (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> I would not use the foam brush technique if you can find one of those sealer application bottles with the brush on it. WAY faster using one of those bottles. But if you can't find one the old foam brush will work in a pinch.


You mean the bottle with the foam wheel?


----------



## McCall Builders (Feb 27, 2006)

We used a product manufactured by Johnson Wax Professional called "Plaza Plus." A local hospital had used it to seal the entire lobby floor which was, I guess, like a brick paver. My wife saw it and liked the finish, so she used it to seal the grout in our house using a squeeze bottle with the brush bristles as Finley mentioned. We applied about 4 coats in very little time and our (sanded grout) now feels smooth as glass. Even red wine was spilled and sat for a while and wiped right off leaving no stain.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

AquaMix is best

TileLab is second best (and far less expensive), and you can pick it up at home cheapo


----------

